# What's everyone getting for their DH/Other half??



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know my hubby wouldn't mind if I didn't get him nothing. He's so laid back & never ask for anything. I hate trying to figure out every year what to get him, so I'd like to know what you all are getting yours.

For the past few years, I've thought about a spa day for just him & I without our kiddies, but don't know if we'd find time to do it. We really need some "we" time as life is always in the way & it's been a while.

In his eyes, he says he has everything he could ever want & need with his baby girls & me. This really makes me want to find him something special this year. Everyone likes getting a little something & he never forgets about me.

Any ideas people?


----------



## Jennifer89 (Nov 27, 2012)

Instead of a spa package, why not do something you know he would enjoy? Does he like nascar, football, high quality food, movies... a bit more creatively, look for things like zip line tours or other local attractions. A spa package would be nice and relaxing, but if your not sure he would like it, why get it?

I haven't been with my boyfriend long, but I know he likes practical gifts, so I'm getting him sheets that fit his mattress. Not much fun but very practical and something that he needs!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jennifer89 said:


> Instead of a spa package, why not do something you know he would enjoy? Does he like nascar, football, high quality food, movies... a bit more creatively, look for things like zip line tours or other local attractions. A spa package would be nice and relaxing, but if your not sure he would like it, why get it?
> 
> I haven't been with my boyfriend long, but I know he likes practical gifts, so I'm getting him sheets that fit his mattress. Not much fun but very practical and something that he needs!


Haha. I've done practical for 10 years. Now he's got more underwear & socks than he has room in his draw for. He likes anything & just about everything. I would like to do something a little more special this year.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

ipad mini then he can leave mine alone


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought my husband a very nice black overcoat and a black/white scarf that I gave him yesterday because he wanted one (coat), I wanted to wait but it's cold so he used it today for the first time. He thinks that's the only xmas present so I will surprise him.
I order a lovebook from the USA so I don't know how long it will take, hope it's here on time, a red scarf, a personalized mug (love those) and I had something else in mind to buy that I don't remember right now.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha! He already spends way too much time on the IPOd that was supposed to be mine.

Those all sound like really nice gifts Mayra.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I'm going to get mine a Northface jacket. The one that is two jackets in one. There's a fleece one underneath and then an outer shell. That way you can wear them separately or together depending on the weather. He doesn't have anything that's very thick and warm, so it's something he needs, too.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Nothing we never buy gifts for each other. We focus on trying to get stuff for the kids.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

for once in the 5 years of bein with the bf...im stumped on what to get him...  he already got mine...and said it was a buncha $$$$!!!! sighhhh~ >.<. i told him today i grew so used to knowin what to get people with pets...and for my furballs...and reviews on products for pets...i started to forget what is good for humans now :lol:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This year I'm trying to convince my husband that we shouldn't buy gifts for each other. I really _really_ want a new couch that will open up our living space, but we don't have the money for it. I'll use not buying each other gifts as a reason to move in for the kill! 

Our anniversary is coming up though and I'd love to take him on a trip to the ski hill where we were married. You can rent condos there with a private hot tub and it's amazing. That could kind of be like a half Christmas present.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Since hubby bought me my first bday gift after we got married 27yrs ago by himself and told me he spent 3 hours looking around KMart before he came home with me a Visions dutch oven, I have bought my own bday and Christmas and tell him what he got me. Haha. Same goes for him. He races and I wouldn't begin to know how to buy whatever car part he just MUST have at the moment. Hubby and I are madly in love, but not great gift-givers to each other. Thankfully we happily agree on that, sooooo no gift from me to him.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Why would he need a gift, he already has ME! 

Seriously, I'm a gift that keeps on giving! 


Bahahaha! :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Since hubby bought me my first bday gift after we got married 27yrs ago by himself and told me he spent 3 hours looking around KMart before he came home with me a Visions dutch oven, I have bought my own bday and Christmas and tell him what he got me. Haha. Same goes for him. He races and I wouldn't begin to know how to buy whatever car part he just MUST have at the moment. Hubby and I are madly in love, but not great gift-givers to each other. Thankfully we happily agree on that, sooooo no gift from me to him.





Oh goodie a Vision Dutch Oven!  You lucky lucky girl! :lol:



You guys definitely have a good thing going right now, I'd stick with that, lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have no clue this year! Normally I am on the ball and most of my shopping is done by now but not this year LOL. Time is flying by and I do not have time to breath yet!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well we are going very practical this year. Our washer quit the day before Thanksgiving. We scored a super deal on a front loading steam washer and dryer on Black Friday. With this expense we decided for Christmas I give him the washer and he gives me the dryer! The new washer and dryer replaced a 13 year old set and I couldn't be happier with them! We will still do stockings for each other and the fur kids! Lady and Prince on ther other hand scored some great new clothes between cyber Monday and Black Friday deals!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jennmay said:


> Nothing we never buy gifts for each other. We focus on trying to get stuff for the kids.


Haha!! I like the way you think & the way you said that. My kids have enough. I'm actually trying to cut way back on what they have so they can start appreciating the things they get more. They're 7 years old, but we do devote Christmas to them. 

I asked hubby last night what he wanted expecting him to say "nothing." He surprised me and said he wanted a new Construction cell phone. So, I'm off the hook from racking my brain any more. When we get a chance we'll go & he can pick out what he wants!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

Each year we buy small gifts for the kids then sit down and decide on one big gift to give each other.

After that we have fun stuffing stockings but we figured out a while ago we share everything anyways so why not get something we both like


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Those all sound like really nice gifts Mayra.


Thanks! I am really excited about the lovebook I can't wait to see it. I wanna make one for my grandparents also who are the love of my life, but I want to see hubby's first.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Bf and I are trying to get into the position to buy a house, so no presents here! Not that we ever bought each other presents anyway...


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Husbands are a flipping nightmare to buy for. Especially husbands that aren't interested in clothes, jewellery, reading, hobbies of any discription, sport......grrrr! Mines getting a mobile phone. It will probably sit in the cupboard or remain credit less and uncharged but I live in hope that he may use it. Many times I've lost him or needed to speak to him urgently and wished he had a phone. My iPhone is permanently glued to my hand but he a bit of a technophobe


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Why would he need a gift, he already has ME!
> 
> Seriously, I'm a gift that keeps on giving!
> 
> ...


Lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I already spoil him the other 364 days a year. So hes getting a lump of coal.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Husbands are a flipping nightmare to buy for. Especially husbands that aren't interested in clothes, jewellery, reading, hobbies of any discription, sport......grrrr! Mines getting a mobile phone. It will probably sit in the cupboard or remain credit less and uncharged but I live in hope that he may use it. Many times I've lost him or needed to speak to him urgently and wished he had a phone. My iPhone is permanently glued to my hand but he a bit of a technophobe


My husband doesn't like anything and he would never shop for himself except for socks I need to drag him shopping, but I am constantly buying him stuff because he loves everything I give him and although I am a shopaholic I am happier buying him stuff.

I hope your husband will use the phone or at least keep it charged with him the whole time, it is very important in case of emergencies.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Why would he need a gift, he already has ME!
> 
> Seriously, I'm a gift that keeps on giving!
> 
> ...


You silly monkey LS!! I should have known you'd come up with something like this! Haha I feel the same way. I HATE SHOPPING FOR EVERYONE!! I know I don't have to get him anything & he'd be fine with that, but I know he's going to get me something because he loves to give & I don't want to feel guilty not getting him anything. Since he's asked for a new cell phone, that's what he's getting. If I come across something else that I know he'll like, I'll get it, but otherwise there will be no surprise for him!! Haha


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

First and foremost hubby is getting JEANS! He has 2 pair of jeans and even though he is in work clothes 5 days out of the week and doesn't wear jeans much I am tired of every time I go to get him a pair of jeans both pair are in the dirty clothes. My mom gave me a code she had for Kohls cash so I will start his jeans for Christmas with that. He will also get socks because he goes through 15 pairs of socks every 2 months (and Jaxx gets lots of braided toys from his holey socks every 2 months.)

I need to find him something else that he will like but he is so hard to buy for I am not sure what. He wants a water resistant case for his Iphone but I don't want to spend that much for a Iphone case that I know he is going to grow bored of in a month.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

this thread is proof!!! Husbands/boyfriends are so hard to buy for!!!! Brandon already has every flippin' electronic gadget he could want. ughh, Idk. I bought him some PJ pants that are really soft but I need to get him a few more things or one nice, large item. What to buy him, hmmmmm? Maybe a new dog!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well let's see, a couple months ago Bryan bought a new wall mounted speaker deck on my best buy card bc he was "going to" pay me the $300....haven't seen a penny yet, so I'm putting a bow on it! Merry Christmas! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

teetee said:


> this thread is proof!!! Husbands/boyfriends are so hard to buy for!!!! Brandon already has every flippin' electronic gadget he could want. ughh, Idk. I bought him some PJ pants that are really soft but I need to get him a few more things or one nice, large item. What to buy him, hmmmmm? Maybe a new dog!!


I think a new dog is a great idea!!! Now if I could just find one! I told hubby that is what I wanted for Christmas was another Chi but we have been looking and haven't found the "one".


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> I think a new dog is a great idea!!! Now if I could just find one! I told hubby that is what I wanted for Christmas was another Chi but we have been looking and haven't found the "one".


A new chihuahua?? That is so exciting!! Where do you live? Make sure to share your potential prospects with us!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> A new chihuahua?? That is so exciting!! Where do you live? Make sure to share your potential prospects with us!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I keep looking everyday and expanding my search to bigger areas. I live in East Texas. Tyler is a small town and doesn't seem to have many breeders that are not BYB. I would love to adopt but I haven't found anything there either. I have been checking as far away as Austin which is about 5 to 6 hours away. I would like to find a good breeder in Dallas, TX because we are there at least once a month usually

I have found a couple that I liked the looks of but they were either bought or adopted before I got to them. One breeder refused to sell to us because we did not live in Dallas and her rule was she wouldn't sell to you if you were more than 60 minutes away (we are about 90 min away.
I might be being too picky but I fell in love with Jaxx at first site perhaps I am expecting that again.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

lol well we are getting a new dog, but it's not a Christmas thing. And I think my husband wants a yorkie. I want a little chihuahua, but I also want a yorkie...so who knows!! I still have no idea what to get Brandon tho!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> You silly monkey LS!! I should have known you'd come up with something like this! Haha I feel the same way. I HATE SHOPPING FOR EVERYONE!! I know I don't have to get him anything & he'd be fine with that, but I know he's going to get me something because he loves to give & I don't want to feel guilty not getting him anything. Since he's asked for a new cell phone, that's what he's getting. If I come across something else that I know he'll like, I'll get it, but otherwise there will be no surprise for him!! Haha



Yes of course, you should expect me to be conceited and full of myself, it's
only natural! :greet:

ROFL :lol:


The cell phone gift sounds great, he'll be able to hear your beautiful voice
more often! 

As for us, we aren't in the position to be spending right now, it seems there is
one disaster after another, and each one is an emergency. BUT I was very
very naughty and got him gifts anyways, he's going to kill me...or cry...not
sure which one.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I guess I opened a big can of worms!! For the first time in 12 years, this is the year he's asking for stuff. Not only does he want a new cell phone, but he just handed me a Northern tool magazine & wants an air hose winder & a French Fry cutting machine!! Weird choices I know!! Good grief!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

We don't do gifts for each other. Let's face it, after 43 years of marriage what do you get each other that you don't already have! 

When the kids were younger we did the big present for the family, like a new tv or something. Of course the kids all got their usual gifts. 

Now we just buy for the kids, still (hahaha) and the grandchildren. We will usually buy something small for each other. We really rather buy for the family. I like seeing them open gifts! Besides, Christmas is all about the kids! it doesn't matter if they have 2 legs or 4!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh goodie a Vision Dutch Oven!  You lucky lucky girl! :lol:


Please tell me that's sarcasm girl! lol And he paid WAY too much for that stupid thing! One of the first times I cooked in it something stuck to the bottom of it that I never could get off! Not one of my favorite gifts. Haha.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yup I was kidding Tina. 


I guess I should work on my sarcasm, lol.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

I always just ask DH what he wants. He generally wants art books, or a machine(tattoo) by so and so, some fancy art supplies he won't order normally, ect. Last year I got him a cast iron drafting table from 1903. It's his favorite gift I have ever gotten him. That was actually a surprise! He always asks me too. I really like being taken shopping and spoiled. That's also my favorite b day present!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> I always just ask DH what he wants. He generally wants art books, or a machine(tattoo) by so and so, some fancy art supplies he won't order normally, ect. Last year I got him a cast iron drafting table from 1903. It's his favorite gift I have ever gotten him. That was actually a surprise! He always asks me too. I really like being taken shopping and spoiled. That's also my favorite b day present!



Ohhh an artist is he?! 

What does he do?


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

@ LS He's a tattoo artist, so he paints and draws ALL THE TIME. lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> @ LS He's a tattoo artist, so he paints and draws ALL THE TIME. lol



SO cool! 

Do you have any of his artwork on you?


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you! It's a very cool job, but he works constantly. Always getting up early, and staying up late drawing for clients. He is actually doing that right now next to me, while watching Dr. Who. Ha

I do! I have some from him, but the shop he works at always has really good guest artists coming through so I get tattooed by other really good people too. 

Do you have any? What do you and Hubs do?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Me- Honey What do you want for Christmas?
Honey- Toys

LOL LOL LOL

He is a computer geek so he has all the cool gadgets etc. Redskins Stuff- yeah we have tons Trying to figure something out!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We're in the midst of buying a house but he's getting a watch from Michael kors and were going to Jamaica for New Years


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I am getting my husband some golf clubs, a blue tooth head piece for his phone, a sushi set so I can make sushi for him at home and we really like board games so I bought him three board games


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my boyfreinds watch just broke .... so that's what i'm getting him  , its not going to be a secret, he will pick it out


----------

